# Tummy trouble again!



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well, Toby is having diarrhea again. I've been doing probiotics and pedialyte and he is fasting. I'm going to try to get him into the vet after thanksgiving because I am so worried. I've also noticed that he is shedding a lot lately, but I don't know if that is seasonal or what. 

Could it be the Ziwipeak? He was thriving on it for so long, it makes me wonder because he was doing so well, got sick, got better, and is now sick again. If it was the food, wouldn't it be constant? Could it be bacterial? I'm worried about my little guy- again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh no! Sorry to hear that he's not feeling well again. We had problems with Ziwipeak and diarrhea. Once we fed 100% Acana again, the diarrhea went away. We now sprinkle ziwi on top of her kibble and have no issues, so I have a feeling that it was just too rich all at once. 

It's weird how his diarrhea is on and off. I hope you can get some answers from the vet! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, he was sick 4/5 days a few weeks back and I came on here. Then he got better. Now he has diarrhea again. Thats what is throwing me off. 

Maybe I am feeding him to much? Idk. I can't get him to the vet until Friday if they are open or Monday. Poor baby. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh no! Poor Toby! It's so worrying, isn't it? It seems to be in the air at the moment! I've heard too much can cause diarrhoea. I found that the venison and fish didn't seem to agree with him. The venison seems much better. I hope you figure out what's wrong. Hugs to you and Toby.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I tried decreasing Odie's amount of ziwi venison to lower than the recommended amount, but it just didn't seem to matter. Not sure why mixing it with the kibble is working, but it is. We can even give her one meal of ziwi and one meal of kibble in one day and there's no change in her stools. I'm picking up some lamb ziwi today that I ordered in, which was suggested to me by members on here. Guess it's a little easier on the tummy. Hope Toby's little tummy is feeling better soon.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Might it be the probiotics? What probiotics are you feeding? I was giving fortiflora, but I think it was causing the gas issues. Although, I'm not sure if the ZP could be my issue too, but I really don't have much choice since she's allergic to so much. Have you tried adding pumpkin? It gives fiber & absorbs gas & stuff. Hope he gets to feeling better soon. BTW, my chi is shedding a lot too which she doesn't normally do. I think it's cause it's in the 60's here.


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

The fat content in the ziwipeak is so high, and eating it everyday, I wonder if that can be causing these tummy issues?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rico's Mom said:


> The fat content in the ziwipeak is so high, and eating it everyday, I wonder if that can be causing these tummy issues?


It's rich, and if you feed too much it can cause diarrhea but he had been eating it for nearly 5 months. This is the first sign of trouble. Most people that fee it have been feeding it for 1+ years. 

I truly don't think it's the food because its on and off. I'm wondering if he is getting into something although I don't know what that could be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Rico's Mom said:


> The fat content in the ziwipeak is so high, and eating it everyday, I wonder if that can be causing these tummy issues?


I've been wondering the same thing. Although my chi doesn't have diarhea, she's having the stomach issues, gas, unsettled. My problem is that I don't know what else I'd be able to feed her because she's so limited to what she can have & right now I'm afraid to change; that it could cause more problems.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> It's rich, and if you feed too much it can cause diarrhea but he had been eating it for nearly 5 months. This is the first sign of trouble. Most people that fee it have been feeding it for 1+ years.
> 
> I truly don't think it's the food because its on and off. I'm wondering if he is getting into something although I don't know what that could be.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on this. It would be odd for the ziwi to be affecting him all of a sudden, without something else going on. With Odie, her diarrhea started 2 weeks after switching to ziwi, so I knew that it was likely that there was a connection. I wonder if he just has some kind of stomach bug? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

There MUST be something in the air lately; as Kahlua has had tummy issues lately too. So far I've been treating symptomatically (a tiny dose of Pepto) and am praying it's just a bug that needs to run it's course. Her poos have been normal, that's the weird thing. She just seems gassy/unsettled. Anyway obviously not any advice, but wanted to send some healthy vibes Toby's way. They make us worry so much, don't they? =(


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

Do you take him out much? Dogs get stomach bugs just like people do. I would try pepto and fluid only for a day or so.

pam in TX


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah. I called the vet and they reopen on Saturday. I made an appointment and I will cancel it if he feels better. I think it's something going around, it seems like many of us are dealing with it. I just feel bad he's sick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Good luck with Toby. I hope you can get it figured out. It does seem weird that he was better and now feeling bad again. I agree maybe he is getting into something. I notice my two have their noses down in the dirt and leaves a lot lately. They seem to be finding something to eat.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

LostLakeLua said:


> There MUST be something in the air lately; as Kahlua has had tummy issues lately too. So far I've been treating symptomatically (a tiny dose of Pepto) and am praying it's just a bug that needs to run it's course. Her poos have been normal, that's the weird thing. She just seems gassy/unsettled. Anyway obviously not any advice, but wanted to send some healthy vibes Toby's way. They make us worry so much, don't they? =(


That's exactly what's been going on with my baby!! Hope your's gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

IF your pup seems OK on mixing the ziwipeak and kibble, then I wouldn't increase him to total ziwipeak. It seems that it is too rich alone.


----------

